
What I believe by Albert Einstein (1930) - MrXOR
http://drjingma.com/blog/whatibelieve
======
sunstone
For anyone else who gets to the end of this, I believe there is a typo in the
second to last paragraph.

In "and the most radiant beauty which out dull faculties can comprehend" the
word 'out' should be 'our'.

